# Error Message: pfr update stats: assertion failed



## toyinal (Apr 29, 2018)

I have Pfsense 2.4.2 with FreeBSD 11.1 base on a HP ML10 e3-1225. I'm having this message: pfr update stats: assertion failed, displayed on the console and network links are down. google search revealed it may be related to a race condition in the processor. I've cleaned the server and rebooted multiple times still the same.

Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

NB: I've posted on PFsense board with no response and the error message is from Freebsd not pfsense.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 30, 2018)

The error is specific to pfSense.


----------

